# What Is Saudi Medical Licensing Exam, What Is the Procedure for a Doctor to Go to Saudi Arabia (Medina)?



## Arslan Amin (Oct 7, 2012)

Assalamualikum,
Anyone knows about SLE?
How can a person appear in it?
How can a doctor get job in Saudi Arabia(Medina)?



Sahih Bukhari Volume 3, Book 30, Number 100:
Narrated Abu Huraira:
Allah's Apostle(peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) said, "Verily, Belief returns and goes back to Medina as a snake returns and goes
back to its hole (when in danger)."


----------

